# Joe White Malt (aged)



## Steve Brewer (20/11/07)

I have in my malt stock 3/4 bag of malt kept in a plastic storage container that is 5 years old, it has been in a cool cellar. To use or not to use .Has any member that used malt of this vintage any advise. Thanks in advance.


----------

